# Company of Heroes 2 Performance



## Spinal (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da besonders Nvidia user (wie ich  ) nicht besonders erfreut über die unterdurchschnittliche Performance von Company of Heroes 2 sein dürften, wollte ich mal einen Thread erstellen. Vielleicht gibt es ja gute Tuningmöglichkeiten, jemand hat einen besonders tollen Treiber oder die Ankündigung eines neuen Treibers entdeckt. Ansonsten können hier gerne alle Erfahrungen bezüglich der Performance gepostet werden 

Radeon Besitzer sollten zwar zufriedener, aber auch nicht gänzlich glücklich mit der Leistung sein.

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit der GTX 680 rumgetüftelt und festgestellt, dass das Übertakten des Speichers keinen Sinn macht, das Übertakten des Chips hingegen 1:1 mit Leistung belohnt wird. Seltsamerweise wird die Karte aber nie auch nur zu 50% ausgelastet 
Ich spiele in 1920x1200 Pixeln, was gegenüber FullHD ordentlich Leistung kostet (48 zu 52 fps im Benchmark). Vielleicht liegt es am Grafikram, der immer voll ist.
Als Prozessor dient ein i7 3930k, aber keiner der Kerne wird (wohl wegen des Grafiklimits) auch nur zu 50% ausgelastet. Das Spiel ist zwar absolut spielbar, aber könnte schöner sein, im dichten Gedränge werden es schonmal unter 30 fps.

Auch seltsam finde ich, im Replay ist die Leistung von der eingestellten Geschwindigkeit abhängig. Mit 8-facher Geschwindigkeit (viel Action 4 vs. 4) läuft es mit rund 25 fps, mit 1/4-facher Geschwindigkeit dagegen mit 55 fps. Das kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Blizzard0815 (30. Juni 2013)

Das Spiel läuft auf meiner Kiste bei Full HD und mit mittleren bis hohen Details sehr flüssig.

Um jetzt mal vom Thema abzuweichen, muss man, also ich, mal sagen, dass das
Spiel eig richtig geil geworden ist. Leider abenr net so gut, wie CoH 1 mit der
Blitzkrieg-Mod.


----------



## Bertifoked (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also bei mir ist es so, dass das Spiel bei hoch eingestellter Grafik total ruckelt obwohl es meiner Meinung nach bei der Hardware nicht sein dürfte.
Außerdem flackert durchgehend der Kriegsnebel so komisch weiß bzw. auch öfters das ganze Bild. 
Hab leider keine Idee was das sein könnte, weil beim Vorgänger ist das nicht so. Vielleicht kann mir wer von euch helfen. 
Zum Spiel selber: Es ist großartig, bis auf das Flackern vom Bild halt ^^
MfG
Bertifoked


----------



## Santury (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also mit dem neuesten Nvidiatreiber 320.49 läuft es sehr gut.

Allerdings habe ich immer in der Sniper Mission in Polen gleich am Anfang ein crash to desktop...danke auch, dass wir wieder die Tester für euch Gameentwickler sind.

Greez


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

Jop der neue Nvidiatreiber wirkt sehr gut - , denke aber das GAme ist generell etwas buggy .. und def nicht so gut wie CoH1 - also bei Weitem nicht ...

Bei mir läufts allerdings auf allen Eistellungen super flüssig


----------



## Otep (8. Juli 2013)

COH1 ist aber auch schon 7 Jahre alt und es wurde einiges nachgeschoben 
Am Anfang war es bedeutend schlimmer als das zweier 

Das vergessen viele  oder Sie wissen es nicht besser da Sie es nie von Anfang an gespielt haben 

Bei mir läuft das Game spitze und ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Grafik und Co. gehabt... Obwohl meine CPU doch schon was auf dem Buckel hat...

Ich denke das viele Probleme Hausgemacht sind und an den Rechenkneckten der User liegt... selbst auf meinem alten 2. Rechner (Q6600 @3GHz; 4 GB RAM, GTX 260; FDH) läuft es recht gut


----------



## Spinal (9. Juli 2013)

Also ich denke, "läuft gut" ist eine sehr schwammige und subjektive Aussage. In Bezug auf die Performance wäre es vermutlich nicht schlecht den integrierten Benchmark durchlaufen zu lassen und dann die Punkte und die verwendeten Einstellungen zu posten.
Ich habe noch den GF 314 Treiber, teste demnächst aber mal den 320er. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass noch ein angepasster Treiber erscheint.

Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass man nicht immer alles auf maximal stehen haben muss. Auf meinem Zweitrechner mit Phenom 2 X4 955 und GTX 480 läuft das Spiel auch sehr gut.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juli 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da besonders Nvidia user (wie ich  ) nicht besonders erfreut über die unterdurchschnittliche Performance von Company of Heroes 2 sein dürften, wollte ich mal einen Thread erstellen. Vielleicht gibt es ja gute Tuningmöglichkeiten, jemand hat einen besonders tollen Treiber oder die Ankündigung eines neuen Treibers entdeckt. Ansonsten können hier gerne alle Erfahrungen bezüglich der Performance gepostet werden
> 
> ...


 
Angeblich bringt es auch was, die Replays auszuschalten. Ich hab's mal ausprobiert und konnte keinen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn feststellen, aber ich hab auch nur die Benchmark-Szene getestet, gut möglich, dass da keins aufgezeichnet wird. Um die Replays auszuschalten, muss man die Zugriffsrechte für den Replay-Ordner (irgendwo unter Dokumente\...\Company of Heroes 2\playback (oder so ähnlich) einschränken (Rechte für Schreiben für alle Nutzer blockieren).

Die Replays könnten im Schnelldurchlauf auch mit dem sogenannten Frameskip arbeiten, d.h. nur ein kleinerer Teil der Frames würde berechnet werden, der Rest übersprungen.


----------

